# forest floor



## Mark Evans (14 Aug 2010)

Thought I'd share some forest floor randomness.


----------



## viktorlantos (14 Aug 2010)

Mark, these looks great. Crisp and clear like allways. Wanted to ask earlier but don't you use any of your photos framed on the wall? they are so nice i could live with any of them.


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Aug 2010)

cheers viktor. 

Actually, no. I will be getting some printed up though. I cant wait to see an A1 size print from the 5dmk2. I've had the same size printed from the old 5d and it was awesome. 

I'd like to also get some smaller images printed and framed. Imagine, all of my walls covered in fish shots   

Here's a fern covered stump. The woods are swamped with ferns at the moment.


----------



## Gill (14 Aug 2010)

That 1st shot is just dieing to be scaped. Someone Somewhere do it.


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Aug 2010)

Gill said:
			
		

> That 1st shot is just dieing to be scaped



there's loads of inspiration in these woods. Fern's rule...

There's little swammpy areas which just flourish with plant life.





old tree stumps covered in moss.


----------



## chump54 (14 Aug 2010)

great photos Mark...  that last one is fantastic


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Aug 2010)

chump54 said:
			
		

> that last one is fantastic



cheers mate. much appreciated. i need to find a new stomping ground though. I keep going to this place hoping i find something new


----------



## samc (14 Aug 2010)

excellent photos as allways mate.

i love your forest shots. i remember when i went to the lakes early this year. i came back full of ideas, but never carried them into a scape. theres just too many ideas in my head and i find myself going for the easier options.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Aug 2010)

Inspirational shots, Mark.  Thanks for sharing! 

The last shot with the star-shaped stem plant looks amazing.  Were those plants growing submerged too?

What lens were you using for these?  

I've been printing a few photos out lately and it's only then we can really appreciate the quality of the images.  800 pixels or so on a computer monitor just doesn't do it justice!


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Aug 2010)

thanks guys.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> The last shot with the star-shaped stem plant looks amazing. Were those plants growing submerged too?



yes mate. quite tasty eh?... 8) 

These were the woods  i got the 'uk native' stems from remember those? they grew great...but extremely quick in warmer conditions. 



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> What lens were you using for these?



135mm George. it's super glued to the camera body   In hindsight, some of these could of been shot @ F4 instead of the bokeh inducing F2.

I rave about this lens, but because it's the best damn lens ever made for any camera. i'll show you some 100%crops from this thing, and you'll want to cry.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I've been printing a few photos out lately and it's only then we can really appreciate the quality of the images. 800 pixels or so on a computer monitor just doesn't do it justice!



so, so true. especially with a 5dmk2 and a135 f2L usm, images @ 1024x768 just don't get the justice they deserve.

This following shot for example, from Italy, @ 100% crop, you can see every detail in the village and mountains. you just cant get that at these internet resolutions, without uploading silly large files.





I don't like this next shot, but you'll see a butterfly in the middle on the ground. @ 100% you can see the antenna on the butterfly...  

BTW, that's all moss on the ground, not grass.


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Aug 2010)

i see your from Newark, if your ever about in Lincoln, you want to have a walk around Hartsholme park, Mark. Things are looking great in there at the moment. I'm even struggling not to take photos on the way round with my mobile!


----------



## John Starkey (15 Aug 2010)

Lovely shots Mark,they make you feel like your in the woods yourself,
regards,
john.


----------



## mlgt (15 Aug 2010)

Lovely pics. Really enjoyed the swamp shot!


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Aug 2010)

ianho said:
			
		

> i see your from Newark, if your ever about in Lincoln, you want to have a walk around Hartsholme park, Mark.



i may just try it one day   



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Lovely shots Mark,they make you feel like your in the woods yourself,



The beauty of this lens mate, it draws you in. Thanks john   



			
				mlgt said:
			
		

> Really enjoyed the swamp shot!



cheers mate. i'd love to do a wabi sabi thingy based around british plants.


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Aug 2010)

Great shots as always Mark


----------



## Garuf (16 Aug 2010)

http://i812.photobucket.com/albums/zz49 ... wamppy.jpg
Would make a great nano starting point, I can see it already. Just wish I had the money for plants.


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Aug 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Great shots as always Mark



cheers dude.



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Would make a great nano starting point, I can see it already. Just wish I had the money for plants.



dont we all mate, done we all. It's a nice slice of nature though. I wonder if this was replicated, if IAPLC judges, would ranking it highly?


----------



## Garuf (16 Aug 2010)

Probably not, I think they'd see that it wasn't an asian entry and put it in the 1000's. 

I reckon I could do it in a nano pretty cheaply actually, moss I think would be the biggest spend.


----------



## samc (16 Aug 2010)

looking through these again, it gives me lots of ideas of how to make things look more natural. the second picture is great. i like how the wood shows its been there for years. the way it smooths into the forest floor. something to think about.

thanks mark, got me thinking on another level


----------

